# Hi from East Tennessee



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow! 5 Great Pyrannees! My boyfriend has 2! They are really big dogs. My dream dog is an Australian Shepard. I think my boyfriend will get me one soon, hopefully as a Christmas present!

Welcome to the forum! =]


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Welcome! I'm from all the way across the state in West TN. ;D


----------



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi! Your in East, Tennessee is in west, and I'm in middle Tennessee!! What a small world.  and I ride Walkers too.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum. I grew up in Tennessee. Kodak to be exact. I now live in Kentucky and have 6 paint horses.


----------



## Jeffrey B (Jan 22, 2013)

What part of East Tennessee are you in we live in Dayton.


----------

